# spoons for Eyes



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

what is the proper way to use a spoon for walleye...

Thanks


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I dont think there is an improper way to use them. I like the stop and go on windy days. Fish really hammer them and gives it some life. Most fish on calm days lay down any how so harness and bommers rule.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

I suppose it depends on where you fish. I don't get to fish erie, just inland lakes. My favorite method is jigging. I use 3/4 to 1 oz spoons in May to mid June, drop down to 1/2 to 1/4 oz during summer and back up in the fall. Snap them up 2 ft and hold about 5 sec before dropping back down. I like the tungsten spoons in the summer. They give you the small body but have plenty of weight so you can still feel them.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

The fish will let you know what they want. I start out with an agressive jigging motion and work down to a subtle 1 ft lift and drop.


----------

